# Voltaje de motores paso a paso



## Heberto Ferrer R.

Hola a todos integrantes del foro de electrónica. Este es mi primer contacto con uno de estos interesantes recursos de la Internet.

Tengo varios pequeños motores PaP recuperados de algunas impresoras y disk drivers de modelos antiguos, he puesto a funcionar algunos de ellos en un proyecto de construccion de una modesta mesa para CNC (Control Numérico Computarizado) con 12 voltios, sin embargo, no estoy seguro que ese sea el voltaje adecuado. Mi consulta específica es: Cómo podria conocerse el voltaje de funcionamiento de los motores PaP si NO se tienen las especificaciones del fabricante?.

De antemano muy agradecido a quien tenga alguna idea razonable al respecto.
Desde hoy en Venezuela, ciudad de Maracaibo tienen un nuevo amigo.

Gracias mil.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Heberto Ferrer R. dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos integrantes del foro de electrónica. Este es mi primer contacto con uno de estos interesantes recursos de la Internet.
> 
> Tengo varios pequeños motores PaP recuperados de algunas impresoras y disk drivers de modelos antiguos, he puesto a funcionar algunos de ellos en un proyecto de construccion de una modesta mesa para CNC (Control Numérico Computarizado) con 12 voltios, sin embargo, no estoy seguro que ese sea el voltaje adecuado. Mi consulta específica es: Cómo podria conocerse el voltaje de funcionamiento de los motores PaP si NO se tienen las especificaciones del fabricante?.
> 
> De antemano muy agradecido a quien tenga alguna idea razonable al respecto.
> Desde hoy en Venezuela, ciudad de Maracaibo tienen un nuevo amigo.
> 
> Gracias mil.



Normalmente trabajan a 12, yo también recuperé de impresoras todos los que tengo y de la mayoría si hay especificaciones en internet, 

Si son del la NMB, en su página puede encontrar todas las especificacioens de torque, velocidad...

Ahora si nomás no hay alos datos, me parece que no hay forma de saber el voltaje más que probando y quemando uno que otro.
Puede empezar con 5v, 12v y 24v son los valores más comúnes.

Saludos si tiene alguno que se le haya despegado la etiqueta postee la foto y veo si yo lo tengo con etiqueta.

Saludos


----------



## Heberto Ferrer R.

Gracias por su colaboracion, voy a buscar en la Web que Ud. me suguiere a ver si encuentro mas información sobre los voltajes de los motores.
La verdad no quisiera "quemar" ninguno de mis motores probando los voltajes.
De verdad muchas gracias por responder a mi consulta.
Creo que estaremos en contacto con mas frecuencia ya que veo que le interesa el tema.
Att H. Ferrer


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Heberto Ferrer R. dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por su colaboracion, voy a buscar en la Web que Ud. me suguiere a ver si encuentro mas información sobre los voltajes de los motores.
> La verdad no quisiera "quemar" ninguno de mis motores probando los voltajes.
> De verdad muchas gracias por responder a mi consulta.
> Creo que estaremos en contacto con mas frecuencia ya que veo que le interesa el tema.
> Att H. Ferrer



No hay de que, mis motores funcionan a 24, eso decía en la página, pero les puse 12 y funcionan perfecto.

Saludos y como le había mencionado si tiene a foto de alguno sin etiqueta o que ya no se vea, posteela y veo si yo lo tengo.


----------



## dipcae

Buenas estimado amigo, debes medir la resistencia de los campos y asi determinar, que voltaje debes aplicar. haciendo simples calculos matematicos de ley de ohm. Saludos


----------



## ARM8952

Saludos.
Tiene razon dipcae pero para eso necesitas el valor de los amperios que consume el motor y por ello volvemos a lo mismo: no tienes datos.
Puedes conectar los motores a diferentes fuentes y checar su temperatura despues de un rato.
Si se calienta mucho ya te pasaste.


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Ferrer que tal. oye yo estoy en proceso de crear un router cnc pero aun me falta mucho... queria saber si tu hiciste uno a ver que tal si me copio de ti, jeje bueno quisiera tu ayuda para ver si logro hacer mi cnc, ya anteriormente he hablado con otro amigo de aqui del foro y me ha ayudado a hacer el circuito. Ahorita tengo un problema de conseguir los motores de paso ya que son muy caros aca en mi pais. ahorita solo tengo dos motores que saque de una impresora, pero me parece que no tienen la fuerza suficiente. bueno Ferrer espero tu respuesta. y Feliz Navidad...


----------



## Fogonazo

eduardocastano dijo:


> Hola Ferrer que tal. oye yo estoy en proceso de crear un router cnc pero aun me falta mucho... .....


Leíste esto:
Fresadora cnc muy simple y barata


----------



## electroandres

les puedo hacer una pregunta, no es con el tema del post pero tiene que ver, cuanto consume un pequeño PAP de 12v? sus dimenciones son 40x40x33 mm
pregunto ya que no tiene especificacion alguna


----------



## Javilondo

Yo tengo un motor PaP con los siguientes datos:
2.9V 4.1Ω 1.8º/step
de la ley de Ohm deduzco que cada fase consume 2.9V/4.1Ω = 0.7A
El  caso es que tengo una fuente de poder de 12V a 5A, ¿Saben cómo puedo  hacer bajar la tensión hasta 3V para alimentar las fases conservando la  corriente o por lo menos 3A?
Se me ocurrió poner varios 7805 en  paralelo pero en este caso la tensión bajaría solo hasta 5V y no se si  eso sería exigirle demasiado al motor ya que es de 2.9V.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia con motores PaP trabajando con más tensión de la especificada?


----------



## negroman

Hola Javilondo, con unos amigos estamos probando unos motores que rescatamos de un equipo médico que pensamos utilizarlos en una cnc. En la etiqueta dice: 6 volt por face, 1,2 amp por face y 1,8 grados por paso, los empesamos a probar con 6 volt y llegamos a ponerlos a funcionar con 40 volt y andan al pelo, ni calientan. Les dejo el modelo del motor por si alguno tiene info que no he podido encontrar por la red: 23PM-C004 de Astrosyn.


----------



## Javilondo

Ok Muchas gracias negroman.
Ahora lo intentaré sin miedo a 5V
Saludos a todos


----------



## anseb12

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Normalmente trabajan a 12, yo también recuperé de impresoras todos los que tengo y de la mayoría si hay especificaciones en internet,
> 
> Si son del la NMB, en su página puede encontrar todas las especificacioens de torque, velocidad...
> 
> Ahora si nomás no hay alos datos, me parece que no hay forma de saber el voltaje más que probando y quemando uno que otro.
> Puede empezar con 5v, 12v y 24v son los valores más comúnes.
> 
> Saludos si tiene alguno que se le haya despegado la etiqueta postee la foto y veo si yo lo tengo con etiqueta.
> 
> Saludos




Saludos! Mira aqui yo tengo un motor PaP y su etiqueta se me perdio.
Mira si me puedes ayudar a ver sus datos para investigarlos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que el voltaje no se mete al azar ni se mete por obra del espiritu santo, ni por que el amigo de un amigo dijo que son a 12 y probo con un chicle y un alambrito que van a 13,77v.

lo mas logico es meterle un voltaje correcto.

lo que debes hacer primero es agarrar un multimetro y medir una bobina y ver cuanto midio.

ejemplo tengo un supuesto motor que mide *4* ohms por bobina y mi puente H aguanta como maximo* 2*A

¿que voltaje le meto?

primero que nada ley de ohm

V=IR

V=2A * 4 ohms

V=8 volts 

¿que hubiera pasado si metiera 12v como sugirio el amigo de un amigo?

V=I*R
I=V/R

I=12v/4ohms
*I=3A*

a lo mejor el puente H no se hubiera rostisado pero si se pondria caliente como plancha y si se deja por un tiempo considerable humo mucho humo


----------



## Nuyel

Pero cuando se trata de motores no es el voltaje, sino la corriente de la que te tienes que preocupar, al final el voltaje lo puedes controlar por modulación y dejar que la reactancia se encargue, pero si la corriente no está controlada se sobrecalienta la bobina y adiós, es por eso que a excepción de los pequeños (los que vienen con reductor y 4096 pasos por vuelta), la mayoría se controla con driver chopper y con voltajes muy superiores a los del valor nominal para ayudarlos a vencer la reactancia o de lo contrario se mueven lento.


----------



## luoies

Es grato saludarle y comenzar  a participar en es Foro. Soy Luoies y estoy como muchos aca armando un cnc. tengo unos motores que aun no he probado si saben o reconocen alguno les agradezco.



Es grato saludarle y comenzar  a participar en este Foro. Soy Luoies y estoy como muchos aca armando un cnc. tengo un motor que aun no he probado si saben o reconocen  agradezco la informacion que me puedan dar.


----------



## EdwardP08

Buenas, Hola, si alguien sabe el voltaje y corriente de funcionamiento de este paso a paso que no encontré el datasheet, os lo agradecería.

TYPE KH42KM2-B02
1.8 DEG/STEP
NO 8x12
JAPAN SERVO CO.LTD


----------



## pandacba

Buenas noches ante todo, al menos aquí en mi tierra son 4:56 hs.
A mi me gusta ayudar y enseñar pero hay cosas que son inadmisibles, como lo es el echo de leer bien.
Los fracasos o errores a veces son una cadena.
Tú has puesto "TYPE KH42KM2-*B02*", tomate la  molestia de ver la propia foto ya sea con una lupa, o en el propio motor, yo en la foto no veo que termine en B02, yo veo muy claramente que dice "802" es decir "*TYPE KH42KM2-802*" 
Ergo si pones mal la nomenclatura, no encontrarás nada. pero cuando no encuentras si hubieras puesto al menos la parte sin el subfijo" KH42KM2  seguro que hubieras encontrado algo, intentalo y luego comentas


----------



## EdwardP08

pandacba dijo:


> Buenas noches ante todo, al menos aquí en mi tierra son 4:56 hs.
> A mi me gusta ayudar y enseñar pero hay cosas que son inadmisibles, como lo es el echo de leer bien.
> Los fracasos o errores a veces son una cadena.
> Tú has puesto "TYPE KH42KM2-*B02*", tomate la  molestia de ver la propia foto ya sea con una lupa, o en el propio motor, yo en la foto no veo que termine en B02, yo veo muy claramente que dice "802" es decir "*TYPE KH42KM2-802*"
> Ergo si pones mal la nomenclatura, no encontrarás nada. pero cuando no encuentras si hubieras puesto al menos la parte sin el subfijo" KH42KM2  seguro que hubieras encontrado algo, intentalo y luego comentas



Hombre, luego de subir la foto puede leer bien que estaba leyendo mal, ya encontré el datasheet completo, igual, gracias por aclararlo.
Acá son las 3:11 am, ya entenderás el porque no leía bien.


----------



## pandacba

Se entiende perfectamente,
Me he fijado en la hoja de datos, es un motor bien pequeño!!! trabaja con 6V y consume por fase 540mA.
Claro la etiqueta es re-diminuta!


----------



## EdwardP08

pandacba dijo:


> Se entiende perfectamente,Ver el archivo adjunto 165295
> Me he fijado en la hoja de datos, es un motor bien pequeño!!! trabaja con 6V y consume por fase 540mA.
> Claro la etiqueta es re-diminuta!



Te equivocas, es un PaP que funciona a 12V/0,4A porque es KH42*KM*2-802 su gemelo el KH42*HM*2-802  si funciona a 6V/0,54A.


----------



## pandacba

Que bueno que me equivoco!!!! me recuerda que soy humano...........
Cambia el voltaje pero  a lo que yo iva es que es un motor pequeño, en la foto me pareció más grande y eso si es así


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un datasheet múltiple, ver página 14 --> 12 V 0,4 A


----------



## mangues

Hola a todos,

Amigos, me han vendido estos motores con etiqueta B1801713F, 42D2058-01, 1.8/step, 2.8ohm.
El problema es que no encuentro las especificaciones y necesito su ayuda , son para un proyecto de colegio, muchas gracias por su ayuda

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

mangues dijo:


> 42D2058



Aqui dan los datos (en ingles)


----------



## mangues

DJ T3 dijo:


> Aqui dan los datos (en ingles)


no es del motor que necesito es otro


----------



## DJ T3

Que diferencias tienes con el tuyo y la pagina?


----------



## mangues

DJ T3 dijo:


> Que diferencias tienes con el tuyo y la pagina?


en la pagina dice motor *42D3016-03* y el mio es 42D2058-01


----------



## DJ T3

En esta captura aclara eso, aunque no son necesariamente los mismo, lo que importa en éste caso es el ángulo de rotacion.
El resto, como torque y demas no figuran, asi mismo te dan una idea del amperaje, respecto al voltaje de alimentación y la resistencia del motor (Ley de Ohm)



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 6, 2018

Igual, me parece que vas a tener que pedir el datasheet, porque no lo encuentro, si fuese realmente necesario
Shinano Kenshi


----------

